# What is the best option for protecting my wood floors?



## jim1174 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a big wood desk with felt pads on the legs. I also have a printer with stand and computer tower both with wheel legs under my desk. I recently found out my desk chair with rubber wheels could damage my floors. My options are to get a desk mat. I have seen rubber ones and roll up bamboo ones with felt. or I could get a large area rug with rug pad. What would be the better option? If you think i should go with an area rug what material would be best? Thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

An area rug would be nice. How is the desk situated in the room?
Can you post a pic? A tight napped wool rug is what I would recommend.


----------



## jim1174 (Mar 1, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> An area rug would be nice. How is the desk situated in the room?
> Can you post a pic? A tight napped wool rug is what I would recommend.


 
the back is an inch or two from the wall and the left side is inch or two from the wall. I think i am going to go with the area rug and pad


----------

